# Chances of Finding A Shorthair Havanese (Shavanese)



## KMAX (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi everyone! This is my first post and it took me months to find this site. I figured there had to be a Hav site somewhere on the net. I kept searching and somehow didn't find it quickly until I stumbled on this place one day and I don't even remember how I got here.

Anyway, I've decided to get a Hav but I would really like to get a shorthaired Havanese, also known to some as a Shavanese. Here are some pics:
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/havanesephotos7.htm

My question is I wonder how hard it will be to find one (puppy or young adult)? I live in the northeastern US and at this point my search area is the confined to the northeast. I have contacted some breeders and no luck.
I know breeders don't breed shorthairs and I think they are probably less than 5% of the total Havs born. I'm starting to think I'm looking for a needle in a haystack. Does anyone think a search for one is unrealistic? I'm not in a rush and I'm willing to search, join Havanese clubs, go to shows and ask breeders.

Thanks in advance.
Kmax


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I didn't know that anyone intentionally bred them. They are just an outcrop every once in a while. We've never had any. I understand that they also shed and have dog odor so we'll just stick to doing puppy cuts. Breeders that I've heard of having them had a hard time placeing them. Of course, there is probably somebody out there somewhere selling them for a premium price since they are "rare".


----------



## KMAX (Apr 8, 2007)

Actually I've felt as though a couple of breeders I spoke to weren't happy that I brought up the idea of a shorthair. I then thought that they may not like the idea of having one show up in their litter. Harder to sell, can't show them at conformation. I wouldn't mind the odor and the shedding, I'm just not interested in the grooming. 
I've read that they some try to sell them as rare, but I won't fall for that.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll keep you in mind if I hear of any but the breeders I know who had them have already pulled the dogs that produced them from their lines.


----------



## KMAX (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks Tom


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Kmax and welcome.

I sent you an e-mail, as I might have stumbled on a shorthaired Havanese....if indeed it's a purebred Hav with just short hair.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

This has become a fascination of mine only today because I am starting to think that maybe Sammy is a short hair Havanese! I can only find a handful of pictures of one on the Net and though Sammy's body hair is just slightly longer than what I've seen, his head/face looks like he could be a 'shavanese'. His hair isn't as close to the body as those I've checked out, so who knows! 

Does anyone know where I can see more pics? I've already checked the top 10 or so sites that dont' have a whole bunch of pics of them but I am hoping to see more. Thanks!


----------



## KMAX (Apr 8, 2007)

juliav said:


> Hi Kmax and welcome.
> 
> I sent you an e-mail, as I might have stumbled on a shorthaired Havanese....if indeed it's a purebred Hav with just short hair.


Hi Juliav, I received the email that you sent but it is only a copy of what you posted above and nothing more. I'm not sure if you intended to write more than that. If you did then my email is [email protected]
I tried to email you but it looks like your preferences disallow emailing you.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

marjrc said:


> This has become a fascination of mine only today because I am starting to think that maybe Sammy is a short hair Havanese! I can only find a handful of pictures of one on the Net and though Sammy's body hair is just slightly longer than what I've seen, his head/face looks like he could be a 'shavanese'. His hair isn't as close to the body as those I've checked out, so who knows!
> 
> Does anyone know where I can see more pics? I've already checked the top 10 or so sites that dont' have a whole bunch of pics of them but I am hoping to see more. Thanks!


Marj, have you been to ERAS Havanese? Margie, the owner, has some photos of Short Hair Havanese there. I don't think they look anything like other Havanese. They look more like a small retriever to me: ERAS page on Short Hair Havanese link with photos


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

KMAX - your Avatar pic is great!! What a surprised look  
I agree, those dont even look like the Havanese that we are used to seeing. Until this treat, I never knew that there was such a thing! 
Laurie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, Kimberly! Yes, I had found that site. It's the best on the Shavanese I think. Looking at those pics, I don't think Sammy is one, though the head looks very similar. Sammy has longer hair than that though, although shorter than the usual Havanese. 

The mystery continues......... lol


----------



## KMAX (Apr 8, 2007)

Laurief said:


> KMAX - your Avatar pic is great!! What a surprised look
> I agree, those dont even look like the Havanese that we are used to seeing. Until this treat, I never knew that there was such a thing!
> Laurie


Not sure if you can tell that the dog in my avatar is getting a bath. He's looking over the side of the tub. I still laugh when I look at it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kmax,
I don't understand why you would want a shavanese.You could get a havanese from a quality breeder,and keep it in a puppy clip-no mess,no fuss.This would give you the personality of the hav,with no odor,no shedding etc.If it is the look you like,it would be much more cost effective to adopt from an animal shelter.


----------



## KMAX (Apr 8, 2007)

Julie said:


> Kmax,
> I don't understand why you would want a shavanese.You could get a havanese from a quality breeder,and keep it in a puppy clip-no mess,no fuss.This would give you the personality of the hav,with no odor,no shedding etc.If it is the look you like,it would be much more cost effective to adopt from an animal shelter.


Maybe I've been given incorrect info but wouldn't a Havanese need a weekly bath? Along with 1+hours of blow drying after the bath. Brushing is about 1+ hours per week. These are the major reasons. Not sure how often he or she would need a haircut to stay in the easier to manage puppy cut. As a middle aged man I'm not very interested in all the hair maintenance needed. 
Additionally, with either a Hav or Shav there will be ear cleaning and teeth cleaning weekly. This I must do. If I'm incorrect about the time to maintain the hair then please correct me.

However Julie I think you bring up a good point and one that I'm starting to think about. If the dogs of quality breeders are least likely to give birth to a Shav then how good is the health of a Shav? We read that the Shavanese isthe same to the Havanese in every other way except for the coat. But if the lesser quality breeders dogs are the more likely to produce a Shavanese then how can they be as healthy as a Havanese from a quality breeder?
I'm pondering this one.

I'm open to getting a dog from a shelter or rescue or better breeder. I'm currently visiting shelters a few times a week although I wonder why I do this because it's sad to see the dogs there and I doubt I'm going to find what I want. I will not under any conditions buy from a puppy mill or a broker. I would very much want to see the living conditions and parent dog before buying from a breeder.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

KMAX - that picture just makes me laugh every time I see it!! 
I have three Havs, full coat. My two older ones get groomed in a puppy cut every 5 - 6 weeks. VERY rarely do I ever bath them in between. Sometimes I need to just wash their bumm, or feet due to mud, but I hardly ever give them a bath in between. I dont think it would be as bad as you think. Keep in mind (if I read correctly) that the Shav sheds & is not odorless - so you would probably have to wash it more often if not as much as a regular havanese. My little guy is only 6 months old so he has not been groomed yet, but he will before the summer time. 
Laurie


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi again,

My Bugsy has a puppy cut that has grown out somewhat and is getting another puppy cut, but longer one this time. The time it takes to groom a longer coated Hav depends on how thick and curly/wavy the hair is. Bugsy's coat is very silky and though there is a lot, it's pretty fine. He is easy to brush/comb even now that he is longer and is starting to blow his coat (at least I think he is cause he is matting more). It never takes me longer than 10 minutes to brush/comb him out. The ears and eye cleaning doesn't take long either. If you keep your pup in reletive short puppy cut, the brushing time is minimal. I bathe Bugsy myself about every two weeks and the whole ordeal (washing, brushing and drying never takes me longer than 30 to 45 minutes). I guess I am not a very good groomer. lol


----------



## KMAX (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks Juliav and Laurief for explaining this. I may have to reconsider based upon the info you have given me.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Kmax, welcome to the forum. Just curious, have you looked into the Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. They have a sweet disposition alot less grooming. I don't mean to talk you out of a Hav, but in my search for the perfect little dog for my family, the Cavalier was number 2.


----------



## KMAX (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks dboudreau ............
and yes the Cavalier was my original choice mainly because I had doggiesat an English Cocker Spaniel and he was terrific. Affectionate and merry just like they should be. I started researching Cav's and found about their health problems which can be severe.
http://www.cavalierhealth.org/
With this breed it extremely important to find a breeder who tests the potential parents before breeding them. One breeder told me that if a Cav has a slight heart problem at age 5 then the owner is relieved.
This all lowered my enthusiasm. I then saw them at a comformation event and I thought they kind of looked unbalanced. As if maybe their heads were too big for their bodies.

By this time I was becoming more interested in the Havanese and when I saw them at the show I thought they were great. I loved the way they walked with their heads raised and the spring in their step. Their mouths were opened, apparently smiling and they were happy and lively looking.

My second choice now is a Tibetan Spaniel, they are a healthy breed. An interestingly note is the belief that the Cavalier King Charles Spaniel is a descendant of the Tibetan Spaniel.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

haha..crazy..my second choice was a cavalier as well..


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum KMAX,
I think you would be pleasantly surprised by the amount of work a Hav's coat is. I have Coopers coat cut every 8-10 weeks and do some light grooming at home in between.

I bathe him easily in the kitchen sink and quickly blow him dry if it's cold on the kitchen counter.

Combing and brushing with a good set of tools is not a horrible chore. I purchased some "Evolution" rotating pin tools and they work fantastic and were not at all expensive.
If you've never had a dog that doesn't shed and is oderless, it's awfully nice. 

Dark hair I've heard matts less than lighter hair. I'm not sure if this is always true, but Cooper is dark and I rarely have any matting problems with him.

Just some things to consider!

Beverly


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kmax,
I tried to paste an article here,but without success about the "shavanese".It is a recessive gene in the breed.If a quality breeder got a short hair hav,the responsible thing to do would be to not breed it,and try to find it a home(spayed or neutered).This short haired hav is highly UNDESIRABLE.They can not be shown,bred,etc.and in fact the article said they don't even have the havanese characteristics-if it doesn't look like a hav or act like a hav,then why would you want one?It closely resembles a tibetan,or cavalier,or even in some ways a long haired chihauhua,or papillon.If it isn't a havanese's personality and temperment you are attracted to then I think you would be better off looking at an entire different breed.Of course you should do what is best for your family etc.but a hav's temperament is the real reason people love this breed,of course they are cute too......but so are alot of dogs with much cheaper price tags!I think from the other posts and people here on the forum,the commitment of time isn't alot to a puppy coat with minimal grooming.This is my first dog that is non-shedding and non-dog smell stinky--something that for me is a huge bonus!My dog has never had a hair cut and is almost a year old.I do bathe him once a week,but I could go 2 weeks easily.I spend 1 1/2 hours on bath day (bath,combing,drying).....every day I comb him,which takes me approx.15-25 minutes.I would waste that amount of time everyday watching tv or something anyway!Good luck!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I guess I don't know much about shavanese and the genetics that comes along with short coat. Is there a link to another other health problems with the short hair? I have seen a few pictures float by and I couldn't believe how different they looked than most of the havanese I see in puppy coats or shaved.

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amanda, at this time, I believe there is no known connection between short-haired Havanese and health problems. 

I have heard of some short-haired breeds (think Dobermans, Rottweilers, etc.) that occasionally have a long-haired puppy born. It is a rare fluke that pops up once in a while, but isn't how any breeder should intentionally be trying to breed to create.


----------



## KMAX (Apr 8, 2007)

Julie, can you post a link to the article? I'd be interested to read it. And yes my main reason for wanting a Hav is temperament. 

About the grooming, I suppose I would be looking at somewhere around 2 hours grooming every week by looking at the wide array of times people have given. Don't you all shoot me for this question but would it be a good idea to cut the hair down low to something like the length of a Beagles coat? Maybe this can be done and I'm not aware of it.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Even the dogs we are showing don't take 2 hours a week. All who are done in the ring get a puppy cut and are maybe brushed and bathed every 2 or 3 weeks which might take 45 minutes each. The real advantage of an odorless dog is that they don't smell unless they are really dirty and then they still don't smell like dogs. We have 12 and sometimes more living in our house and even people who come over who aren't dog people can't believe that it smells like a normal house.


----------



## sky (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi,
Interesting discussion-- I love dog breed chat.
Some thoughts... I remember reading that the Shavanese was NO different in any way except for coat, so maybe I can find that for you.
It seems to me that you could easily settle these questions (traits and frequency of occurrence in quality litters) by contacting the breeder at the ERAS site who posted the pix or Diana Klumb, the breeder who wrote what is widely considered THE book on the Havanese:http://www.bydandhavanese.com/

Having said all that, I agree with you about the Cavalier King Charles. I really looked into getting one and the heart issue is daunting and you have to pay top dollar to get a really well bred one and still no assurance on the heart issue

I met a totally adorable Papillon and her puppy in the park the other day. I think those dogs can really vary-- I know a very yappy odd one. But these two in the park were wonderful. Very laid back and friendly and athletic. The mom had the typical ears but the pup was a variant with hang down ears (forget what they are called) and did look a lot like a shavanese.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Kmax, You can have a dog clipped to what ever length you want. To keep the hair short you would probably have to clip every 4 weeks or so. 

Sky, the drop eared version of the Papillon is called the Phalene, and I agree they look very much like a shavanese. That might be another breed to look into.


----------



## sky (Mar 31, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Sky, the drop eared version of the Papillon is called the Phalene, and I agree they look very much like a shavanese. That might be another breed to look into.


That's it! Thanks, Debbie-- was on the tip of my tongue and was bothering me.


----------



## KMAX (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks again Tom, I guess there's a new ray of hope starting for me getting a Havanese.
Sky I do have the book The Havanese by Diane Klumb. That is where I read about a Shavanese 
requiring less grooming time. The book does say that there isn't any differences between the two except for the coats.
No mention of frequency that I remember reading. I'll have to look into the Papillons with the dropdown ears.


----------



## sky (Mar 31, 2007)

KMAX said:


> No mention of frequency that I remember reading.


Her website (above) provides contact info-- I bet you could call or write her. 
She could certainly speak from long experience about frequency.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Check out this link at Pet Finders: http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8137302

This is a short haired Havanese rescue puppy.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

yes, if you go to petfinder.com & the 'shavanese' name is howdee. I had seen him & was thinking of adopting him myself! Only 12 weeks old-too cute.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Is he really a Shavanese, he could just have a coat that didn't have a chance to grow in yet. I wonder how old he is in that pic?


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Well, you can usually tell a Havanese by the coat early on. They dont look like that normally. Plus the petfinder people says its a shorthair & they wouldnt do that unless they were sure. The 'Shavanese' are a Havanese but the only difference is in the coat (which do shed!).


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Julia, you can identify a short-haired Havanese very young - around 6 weeks old (I've heard even as early as 5 weeks). For me, the face makes it the most obvious. I've only seen them in photos, not in person, but if you go to the link I posted above, you can see the differences even in the very young ones.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks Kimberly,

I just went to the link you mentioned and I agree, that it takes an experienced breeder to really tell a shavanese puppy apart from a havanese. I could see a little difference in the fur on the paws, but only because I was looking really hard.  Adults on the other hand look really different!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have to admit, that pup is real cute!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

KMAX,

I keep both of my girls in puppy cuts because its more practical for me. I LOVE the long hair but found that at least one of my girls mats easily. The added bonus is it makes camping with them easier! 

I get them groomed every 2-3 weeks (bath, brush, nails etc) and every 6 weeks or so they get haircuts. I spend some time each evening brushing them which takes no time at all when they are in puppy cuts. I mostly do it to keep them used to it.

You can have them cut any length you want. We once had to practically skin McKenna. The only fluffy part left was her tail! Poor thing. Wouldn't you know, that weekend we had a play date scheduled at a dog show. We arrived and happened upon our breeder who was talking to some prospective puppy buyers. She was saying that most definitely they could be in puppy cuts. At that point, out pops practically hairless McKenna, and then she chuckles and says, "okay, I don't recommend quite THAT short" 

Susan


----------



## KMAX (Apr 8, 2007)

You guys are great! Thanks for all the ideas. It looks like I was incorrect in thinking that I would need to spend 2+ hours per week grooming and if I don't need to spend alot of time grooming then I may be better off with a Havanese. I'll certainly have more Havanese than Shavanese to choose from and that is important because if I limit myself to only Shavese I'm more likely going to have make concessions in what I want as far as temperament goes.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome KMAX. I keep Houston in a puppy cut and it probably only takes us 30 mintues for bath and blow dry. I don't know who told you two hours but that is long.... maybe they were painting its nails too. LOL. 

I looked into the Cavalier before I decided on a Hav. The fact that people on that forum were saying you have to get health insurance because of mitral valve disease scared me. I went through a lot the last year and having a sick dog would not help.

Houston is healthy and happy. I have no regrets about getting a Hav. He is wonderful!!!!!!!!! 

Good luck.

P.S. Page 29 of the Havanese does mention that it is a Hav "with an atypical coat" It also says that they should never be sold at inflated prices as a "Rare shorthaired Hav."


----------



## KMAX (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks Rita. As with many things in life it is best to get opinions from many sources. In Klumbs book on page 126 under the heading Brushing 101 it talks about a 10 or 15 minute daily brushing sessions. That plus a weekly bath and it all adds to 2+ hours of grooming per week.
But from what you and others have said here this does not seem to be the norm.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

That is one thing i always read (including Diane Klumbs Havanese book) before i decided to get a Hav was that if you dont like to brush your dog & commit to doing it, then maybe look into getting another breed of dog. You could shave them (i personally dont like doing that) but their hair is such a unique part of them.
Because they can mat very quickly, they must be brushed frequently. The better hair care products, i have noticed, really makes a difference in keeping the tangles down & easier to get them out. I have one Hav that will mat very easily & the other wont mat hardly at all.


----------



## KMAX (Apr 8, 2007)

One thing about shaving that I wonder about is does shaving ruin the coat. I've read about dogs coats being permanently ruined by shaving them down short. However I can't remember what breed it was that I read that about.
My thinking now is that the grooming that I expected would be needed will be less than I expected and I'm leaning towards getting a Hav and keeping him in a puppy cut.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

The coats wont be ruined but if you get a Hav like mine, that has black tipping (black hair just on the tips of the hair-just beautiful) then that color will never grow back. But most dogs wont have that color.
I thought of a puppy cut, but after getting my dogs i just love their hair & could not imagine cutting it off. But it is easier to maintain when shorter.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

KMAX said:


> Thanks Rita. As with many things in life it is best to get opinions from many sources. In Klumbs book on page 126 under the heading Brushing 101 it talks about a 10 or 15 minute daily brushing sessions. That plus a weekly bath and it all adds to 2+ hours of grooming per week.
> But from what you and others have said here this does not seem to be the norm.


Well, yes, I do agree that it will take 2 or more hours per WEEK, but that's divided by 7 days! Let's say we assume it might take 150 minutes/week to comb and/or wash your Havanese...... that's only 20 mins. a day! In my opinion, that isn't very much. Most days, you'll only need 10-20 mins. for a good combing, then once every 2, 3 or even 4 weeks, you'll need 1 hour +/- for a good bath, trimming of nails and brushing. That isn't much at all for me. Of course we all have different lifestyles, but you have to understand that almost any dog will require some time commitment each day, whether it's for walks, play time or for brushing of coat. Many brush their Havs while watching t.v. so you get to kill two birds with one stone! lol

I just thought I'd break it down for you because it would be misleading to say that there is hardly any time needed for maintaining a Hav's coat, shaved, cut or left long. Obviously, the longer the coat, the more time is needed to keep it healthy.


----------



## KMAX (Apr 8, 2007)

Marjc, good point, thank you. Luvmyhavanese, thanks I guess it's possible I would go the long route too once I got one.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I spend at least 2 hours a week on grooming. But I enjoy brushing and probably brush more than necessary. I am one of those who put the grooming table in front of the TV, brush and watch, I find it very relaxing. Sam loves it too. I do show Sam so I can't trim him.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Not trying to be rude or anything,but if a person really doesn't have 10-20 minutes per day to spend with a pet,then why have one?If you are playing,grooming,etc,it doesn't matter.A havanese really needs alot of attention....They actually really NEED the attention.It really wouldn't matter if it was a hav or a shav,or any breed,they are going to need your attention.I had bassetts before,and believe it or not,I spent more time grooming and bathing them then I do my hav.They would stink to high heaven and shed like crazy!I still loved them,but they were alot of work!


----------



## sky (Mar 31, 2007)

Julie said:


> Not trying to be rude or anything,but if a person really doesn't have 10-20 minutes per day to spend with a pet,then why have one?I


Hi Julie,
There many ways to interact with a pet and some people just might not enjoy grooming, even though they love doing other pet activities. That seems like a legitimiate consideration to me.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

sky said:


> Hi Julie,
> That seems like a legitimiate consideration to me.


Oh certainly Sky......but it doesn't take any longer to groom a terrier then it does a hav in a puppy clip-I thought perhaps just "time" might be the issue.


----------



## bar8484 (Apr 15, 2007)

We are looking for a mini Havanese breeder can you help. Thanks....Phil


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

there is no such thing as a mini havanese.....please look for a thread on this site,or look under members...find Pennylite.Click on all posts by Pennylite and take the time to read them...she got Darby her dog from someone selling "mini havanese".......it is a tragic story


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, PLEASE reconsider a "mini-Havanese". There is NO such breed. Some unethical breeders have tried to get a smaller dog and sell these dogs at enormous prices. They have serious health problems, especially liver shunts. As a matter of fact, when a puppy is born very small in a regular litter, one should be suspicious of a possible liver shunt. Tea-cup or mini-havanese could bring you much heartbreak. Plus don't patronize these breeders. They really are no better than puppy mills and put out puppies that will most likely cost their owners alot of money in future medical bills, assuming that the puppy survives. I don't mean to scare you, but please do some research on this. When you start tampering with a breed of dog to get a "teacup" or "mini" you're sure to buy yourself alot of trouble. Please check with a reputable Havanese breeder before making this decision and learn the facts.


----------



## KMAX (Apr 8, 2007)

sky said:


> Hi Julie,
> There many ways to interact with a pet and some people just might not enjoy grooming, even though they love doing other pet activities. That seems like a legitimiate consideration to me.


Sky, you are right in my case. I have the time to spend one on one with a dog. I know ignoring a dog is bad, I want to spend time on training and possibly agility training and flyball. It's another reason why I want a Hav,they are athletic and not physically fragile.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

If you research the Havanese breed and the standard for a Havanese, no where does it say anything about "mini". A mini Hav is just a very small dog that someone is trying to sell for more $$$ by calling it a "mini". A legitimate Hav breeder will not breed mini's, because they have made sure they are breeding the best traits so these things do not happen. Please do more research on the breed before buying a "mini".


----------



## KMAX (Apr 8, 2007)

Reece I had to laugh when you said,"they would be in a very short puppy cut if the grooming was his job". Lets face it, men are probably not going to be interested in grooming a dog. You could get me to bathe the dog but I'm not going to want to spend a lot of time grooming him. 
If I keep him in a puppy cut I think I'll be able to handle the baths and brushing.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Even though my girls are in puppy cuts I enjoy the evening brushing sessions. It gives me one on one time with each of them. Since there is less matting, McKenna enjoys the time too whereas normally she hates being brushed. The puppy cuts are not terribly short so they still have the Havanese "look". 

When we had to shave McKenna down a couple of years ago (due to an inaccurate diagnosis of ringworm when it was actually a reaction to her rabies shot) her hair grew back fairly quickly and it grew in just as soft and silky as before. It did not ruin her coat.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Some of the puppy clips are short and really would require little more then a quick comb through like a man's short hair cut.I think it is great Kmax to consider all aspects of the hav breed,including the grooming-something I think anyone who gets any dog ought to consider along with time,exercise etc.I just think you are afraid of the grooming requirements,and rightly so if you dislike grooming that much.The good news is there is a way around it,and that is the puppy clip-as short or as long as you like.If you look under members and find pictures of people's dogs here,a few have the really short puppy clips and they are just as cute as can be.Perhaps pm one of those members about specifics of keeping there dog's coats up would put you more at ease.Good luck in your decision!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Not all Havs require alot of grooming - Ollies hair is medium length and pretty wavy - however I need only bruch him maybe twice a week. His hair is so silky soft and thick that it rarely mats - even when I bathe him i let it dry ala naturale and brush him a few days later so his curls dpn't get brushed out! Talk to your breeder...find out the texture of the coats of the parents - may help you decide what forever baby you might want!

Here is a pix!

http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w267/catherinenorris/IMG_0009.jpg

Olliesmom


----------



## KMAX (Apr 8, 2007)

That's a nice picture Olliesmom and yes I've read that different hair types require different grooming needs. Yes Julie you are right I am trying to look at all the aspects of owning a Hav. I'm not concerned about the grooming anymore. Mckennasedona, it's good to know that McKennas hair grew back. Maybe I read about the coat being ruined on a Coton De Tulear, not sure.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kmax - In my experience, any breed that has hair and not fur (like Havanese, Maltese, Poodles) can be shaved and shaved and shaved and their hair just comes back in. Usually, it's the breeds with fur that it affects. My persians get shaved once a year pretty much down to the skin with just heads and tails left in tact (think lion cuts) and their coats are not the same as they were before. Granted they are 11 and 10, but still...


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

*Short Hairs*

Hi Kmax
I have 3 short hairs - I will attach the litter pictures but if you email me privately I will be happy to talk with you. The ones that are short hairs are Spurs (m) and Bonnie and Lily (f).
My number is 210-658-6009 and I am in San Antonio, TX.


----------



## KMAX (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi everyone. It's been a while and I wanted to get back to this post when I had something to write. I did contact Havlady, real name Joan, about the short hair Havs that she has available. We spoke a few times by phone and I was impressed with her knowledge of the Havanese and with her in general. I was confident enough in her to start the agreement with a deposit.

Unfortunately, last week I injured my back and have been mainly confined to bedrest. I have had back problems in the past which I was able to control for over a decade with Chiropractic care. Over the last year and one half I haven't been going to my Chiropractor as much as I should have been and my old problems have resurfaced. So, unfortunately I had to tell Joan that I would not be able take Spurs at this time. I am going need to rehab my back over the next (probably) month or two.

Joan has been very nice throughout this process. She has always been generous with her time to answer my questions and to send me information.
I can recommend her to anyone who is looking for a responsible Havanese breeder.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh KMAX. I am sooooooooooo sorry. After you are better, then you can look into a HAV. Stick around and keep us posted. 

About Joan, I had a feeling she was a great breeder.  We are lucky to have a few great breeders on this forum that give us great advice. You can feel their passion for the breed and their knowledge is unbelievable. They are :first: in my book.

Feel better soon.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope you feel better soon KMAX. Perhaps something will work out later when you recover.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kmax,
 Sorry to read this post.I was really happy:whoo: for you when you found a breeder on the forum with a few shavanese.My husband had also had back problems,so we are familiar with that.:frusty: Hang in there and keep us posted on how you're doing........


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kmax,

I am so sorry to hear about your back problems. At this time you need to concentrate on healing your back and once you are better, you can concentrate on other fun things, like finding the puppy of your dreams. 
Please keep us posted and good luck to you.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

KMAX, I feel for you, hon. I know what it's like as I've had back problems for about 17 years. In fact, it wasn't until I started feeling better that I could even consider getting a puppy, so I know what you mean. It's some work as it is, raising a pup, so we need to be up and able to move around with at least some ease. You will feel better one day and then you can go ahead with your plans.

It's very nice to hear you have a good rapport with a good breeder.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi all,

Well, I sure got an education reading this thread. I had no idea such a thing as a Shavanese even existed. Guess you learn something new everyday! 

I was so happy when I got to the post saying there were 3 shavs available for you, Kmax. Then I read about your back problem and was saddened for/with you. I do understand back problems, have one myself, and I know I couldn't handle Shadow's needs very well if mine was acting up. Thank goodness my DH is always willing to pitch in where needed. 

Kmax, I sure hope you can get back to normal soon and can find the puppy of your dreams!

~Leslie


----------



## KMAX (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the well wishes. I have to say that I am a member of many different message boards but this one has the nicest people.


----------

